# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Παραξενο προβλημα σε PC: Επανεκκινηση & Γραμμες στην οθονη

## djwzak

Χαιρετε, τοσα χρονια στο κουρμπετι, αυτο που θα σας περιγραψω δεν το εχω ξαναδει...

Λοιπον, εχουμε το εξης συστημα που δουλευει σε ζαχαροπλαστειο απο το 2005 περιπου:

Tower:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Socket 775 LGA
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Chipset: PM800-8237
Onboard VGA: VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP
Onboard Audio: VT8233/A AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller
Onboard LAN: VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
RAM: 2 x DDR (PC3200)

PCI card: 1 x COM port (Timedia Technology Co Ltd)
PCI card: 1 x Modem

1 x Floppy 1.44Mb
1 x DVDR (ATAPI) (χαλασμενο)
1 x HDD WDC WD80 0JD-19JNA0 (SATA)

Λειτουργικο Συστημα: Windows XP Personal Service Pack 3

Περιφερειακα:


Monitor: Philips 170S (LCD)OEM Ποντικι & πληκτρολογιο PS/2Εκτυπωτης OKI B4250 (Laser Μονοχρωμος) (LPT1)Εκτυπωτης Canon Pixma MP970 (USB)2 x X-Code TAX LINE 1000 (φορολογικοι μηχανισμοι) (COM1+COM PCI)ηχεια ΟΕΜrouter/modem CONNX Baudtec PSTN ενσυρματο

Λοιπον, ολα καλα και ολα ωραια στο συστημα, αφου τα αποσυνεδεσα ολα (τι ηθελα και εμπλεξα  :Unsure: ) τα καθαρισα εντατικα με πινελο, αερα απο ηλεκτρ.φυσουνα, πανακι με αζαξ-οειδες μιγμα κ.λπ κ.λπ) τα συνεδεσα κανονικα ως ειχαν με τις εξης αλλαγες:


Προσθηκη ενος UPS Nova AVR 625, τα εχει ολα πανω του εκτος απο τους 2 εκτυπωτες.Προσθηκη ενος εξωτερικου USB σκληρου δισκου (για backup): WD 300Gb (WD 3200AAV)Προσθηκη ενος μεταχειρισμενου DVDR Pioneer και αφαιρεση του προηγουμενου ελαττωματικου
To pc ξεκινησε κανονικα και ολα καλα μετα απο το "σερβις" και τα προβληματα ξεκινανε ως εξης:

Βαζοντας ενα cd για εγκατασταση καποιων προγραμματων το PC παγωνει. Κανω επανεκκινηση, βαζω ενα αλλο cd για προγραμματα, ξαναπαγωνει με γραμμες στην οθονη. Με τα πολλα, τελικα γινεται δουλεια. 
Τις επομενες μερες το pc κολλαει σε ακυρες στιγμες με σκετο παγωμα & αλλες φορες παγωμα + γραμμες στην οθονη και αλλες φορες στεγνη επανεκκινηση!

Υποθετω λοιπον οτι ειναι κατι επαθε η onboard VGA και βαζω μια μεταχειρισμενη AGP με RADEON chip (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως μοντελο & μαρκα).
Το αφηνω ετσι 1-2 ημερες και ενω φανηκε οτι ηρεμησε, ξαναρχιζει τα ιδια χωρις προειδοποιηση. 

Υποθετω οτι ισως ειναι το PCI modem που εχει (το εχω αντιμετωπισει αυτο στο παρελθον, δηλ. να ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα το chip του modem και να κολλαει ολο το pc), οποτε το αφαιρω.

Συνεχιζουν τα ιδια, ωστοσο, στο λογιστικο προγραμμα δεν κολλαει (σχεδον) ποτε, οσες ωρες και αν ειναι ανοιχτο το Pc, αλλα παρατηρειται οταν ανοιγει καποιος περιηγητης (ειτε ΙΕ, ειτε Firefox) στα 3-5 λεπτα χρησης του, αλλα μπορει και να μην κολλησει για ωρα...

Μετα απο 1-2 ημερες, αφαιρω και το μεταχειρισμενο DVDR που ειχα βαλει, μπας και εχει καποιο προβλημα, επισης βγαζω τις RAM, τις καθαριζω στις επαφες και τις επανατοποθετω.... Τα ιδια παλι... 

Αφαιρω την μεταχειρισμενη AGP VGA και ξανασυνδεω την onboard, αφου απο οτι φαινεται το προβλημα δεν ειναι η VGA... Τα ιδια παλι...

Αποψε, μετα απο 2-3 κολληματα, σε μια επανεκκινηση, μου εγραψε στο POST, "Floppy Disk Fail"! Χωρις κανενα λογο... Πατησα F1 και συνεχισα... Πεταξαν και τα XP 1-2 μπλε οθονες, αλλα μετα μπηκα κανονικα. Αυτο το βρισκω καπως λογικο αφου τοσες φορες παγωσαν και δεν εκλεισαν οπως επρεπε... 

Οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι πολυ καλες, υπερβολικα καλες θα ελεγα. Οι τασεις επισης ειναι οπως πρεπει χωρις φοβερες αποκλισεις. Απο ιους, δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι αφου υπαρχει το AVG & εχω κανει αρκετα scan με το Ad-Aware χωρις να βρεθει κατι το τρομερο...

Το κουφο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι ολα αυτα ξεκινησαν απο τοτε που εβγαλα απο την θεση του το pc και το ξεβρωμησα!
Λετε να την αρπαξε καμια motherboard? Να ειχε κανενα εξαρτημα μισο-αρπαγμενο και κουνωντας το κουτι συν οτι του εριξα αερα + πινελο, να τα επαιξε εντελως και να κανει τυχαιες αστοχιες?

 :Unsure:  :Unsure: 

Οι παρακατω φωτογραφιες ειναι απο 2 αποψινα διαφορετικα κολληματα, το ενα μετα το αλλο. Το ενα ειναι χωρις να πειραξει κανεις το Pc, ξαφνικα κολλησε και το πεταξε στην οθονη & το αλλο ειναι μετα απο 1-2 λεπτα περιηγησης μου στον Firefox.

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό το αζαξ-οειδές μείγμα δεν μου πολυάρεσε...

Κάνε ξανά ένα γρήγορο καθάρισμα, βγάλε τις μνήμες και φύσα τες καλά, φύσα μέσα στα slots(και γενικά όπου βρείς τρύπα) και ύστερα σάλιωσε τις μνήμες και χώστες μέσα. Όχι να στάζει, ίσα ίσα να πάρει υγρασία.

----------


## HFProject

Να υποθέσω ότι ο ανεμιστήρας του επεξεργαστή δουλεύει κανονικά, άρα αφού κάνεις ένα καλό reset στο bios τότε κοίτα για "φουσκωμένους" πυκνωτές.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μας είπες όμως τί τροφοδοτικό έχεις. 
Κάτι παρόμοιο είχα πάθει κι εγώ στον υπολογιστή του μαγαζιού που δούλευα και τελικά έφταιγε το κινέζικο τροφοδοτικό. Μόλις έβαλα ένα enermax όλα στρώσαν και δεν ξαναεμφάνισε πρόβλημα. Το τροφοδοτικό είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας.

Επίσης μπορείς να τρέξεις το memtest και να τσεκάρεις τις RAM, μετά και όλα τα καλώδια δίσκων κλπ κλπ και τις καρτες PCI.

----------


## KOKAR

για να δουλευει στο λογιστικο πακετο χωρις να κολλαει τοτε μαλλον εχει να κανει με την καρτα γραφικων .
δες αν δουλευει το blower της καρτας

----------


## chip

Το πιο ύποπτο είναι μάλλον οι μνήμες. Βγάλτες από το Slotaki και ξαναβάλτες. (ελπίζω να μην κάηκε καμία πιάνοντάς την με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό)
ΚΑλό θα ταν να γίνει έλεγχος μνήμης με λογισμικό που τρέχει ανεξάρτητα από windows (με πρόγραμμα που φορτώνει μετά το bios και έχει δικό του υποτυπώδες λειτουργικό σύστημα). Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση λογισμικού που κάνει έλεγχο μέσα από τα win γιατί δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει κάποιες περιοχές μνήμης που δεσμεύουν τα windows για τη λειτουργία τους.
(Εννοείτε οτι πρέπει να γίνει και οπτικός έλεγχος για σκασμένους πυκνωτές)

----------


## KOKAR

> ………… Συνεχιζουν τα ιδια, ωστοσο, στο λογιστικο προγραμμα δεν κολλαει (σχεδον) ποτε, οσες ωρες και αν ειναι ανοιχτο το Pc, αλλα παρατηρειται οταν ανοιγει καποιος περιηγητης (ειτε ΙΕ, ειτε Firefox) στα 3-5 λεπτα χρησης του, ……….







> Το πιο ύποπτο είναι μάλλον οι μνήμες. Βγάλτες από το Slotaki και ξαναβάλτες. (ελπίζω να μην κάηκε καμία πιάνοντάς την με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό) ΚΑλό θα ταν να γίνει έλεγχος μνήμης με λογισμικό που τρέχει ανεξάρτητα από windows (με πρόγραμμα που φορτώνει μετά το bios και έχει δικό του υποτυπώδες λειτουργικό σύστημα). Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση λογισμικού που κάνει έλεγχο μέσα από τα win γιατί δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει κάποιες περιοχές μνήμης που δεσμεύουν τα windows για τη λειτουργία τους. (Εννοείτε οτι πρέπει να γίνει και οπτικός έλεγχος για σκασμένους πυκνωτές)




αν ήταν οι μνήμες τότε δεν θα δούλευε και το λογιστικό πρόγραμμα
εδώ φαίνετε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν πάει να φορτώσει «γραφικά»
ένα ωραίο πρόγραμμα για τον έλεγχο στης μνήμες είναι το
Microsoft memory diag και είναι ένα cd που κάνεις boot με αυτό χωρίς να
εχουν φορτωθεί τα windows

p.s
ύποπτοι για αυτήν την συμπεριφορά είναι και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στο motherboard
όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και κάποιος φίλος πριν.

----------


## Telemastoras

Και γώ φίλε μου είμαι χρόνια τεχνικός και στα PC. Θα σε συμβούλευα το εξής απλό.
Κατέβασε την USB έκδοση του Linux ubuntu.
Βάλε να κάνει boot απο το CD και παρατήρησε την συμπεριφορά του.
Αν δουλέψει κανονικά τότε απλά ξέρεις ότι δεν φταίει το hardware κομμάτι.
Μη πώ καμιά βλακεία, αλλά εμένα μου θυμίζει υιό!
Δοκίμασε αυτό που σου είπα πάντως και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## mariosm

Και εγω αντιμετωπισα το ιδιο προβλημα. Αλλαξε οπωσδηποτε τροφοδοτικο εστω και αν αυτο που εχεις φαινεται καλο. Μην βαλεις φτηνο. 
Παρατηρησε ακομα αν πανω στη motherboard εχεις φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες. Αν εχεις τοτε τοτε η αντικατασταση του τροφοδοτικου πρεπει να ειναι αμεση πριν χρειαστει να στειλεις το motherboard στα σκουπιδια.

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου επειδη και εγω ειχα ενα τετοιο προβλημα και με ειχε τρελλανει δεν μας ειπες μετα το καθαρισμα αν εβαλες θερμοαγωγημη στον επεξεργαστη.
ανοιξε το και καθαρισε το με ξηρο αερα...καθαρισε απο κοντα με τον αερα τα slot.κοιτα αν ο επεξεργαστης εκατσε καλα. και τελος κοιταξε την καρτα γραφικων σου.
υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα που το φωρτονεις και τρεχει τον υπολογιστη στα ακρα του.και αμα εχει προβλημα σου λεει που κολλησε.νομιζω το λενε 3Dmax,studiomax...δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως.αλλα κοιτα και τα καλωδια του τροφοδοτικου σου και τον ανεμιστηρα του.ισως να εχει προβλημα αυτο να κολλαει και να κολλαει και η μητρικη σου.

----------


## djwzak

Κατ'αρχην, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις ποικιλες & γρηγορες απαντησεις.

Λοιπον, ξεκιναω τις δικες μου απαντησεις  και μετα θα σας πω για τις σημερινες εξελιξεις...


Το αζαξ-οειδες μιγμα δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο διαλυτικο, ειναι 1-2 ψεκασιες με καποιο τυπου αζαξ και λιγο νερακι σε ενα microfiber πανακι πολυ γερα στημενο, για τα εξωτερικα σημεια του κουτιου, οθονης, εκτυπωτη κ.λπ. Φυσικα δεν το χρησιμοποιω για ηλεκτρονικα μερη, αφου ουτε χρειαζεται αλλα ουτε και θα κανει καμια φοβερη διαφορα, ουτε βολευει κιολας  :Smile: Reset ειχα κανει καποια στιγμη στο BIOS, συγγνωμη που δεν το ανεφερα.Ο ανεμηστηρας CPU δουλευει μια χαρα και οπτικα αλλα και απο προγραμματα παρακολουθησης & BIOS.Οσο για τους πυκνωτες, δεν θυμαμαι να ειχα δει κατι (δεν το ορκιζομαι κιολας) οταν τον καθαριζα, διοτι το εχω αντιμετωπισει στο παρελθον και απο τοτε παντα τους κοιταω...Για το τροφοδοτικο τωρα, δεν σας ειπα τι εχει διοτι δεν το ειχα κοιταξει καν, ειναι ενα εντελως ΟΕΜ τροφοδοτικο της κακιας ωρας, φανταζομαι γυρω στα 350-400W. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ανοιγω το κουτι καθε φορα διοτι ειναι σε απιστευτα δυσκολο σημειο το tower. Σημερα μονο βρηκα εναν τροπο να το ανοιγω χωρις πολυ ζορι και χωρις αποσυνδεση των 4384939 καλωδιων του  :Blink:  Παντως φιλε leosedf, εγω τοσα χρονια πιο πολλα εχω τραβηξει με επωνυμα τροφοδοτικα παρα με ανωνυμα, απο τα οποια εχω παραδειγματα σε PIII υπολογιστες που δουλευουν ακομη χωρις να μπηκαν ποτε σε UPS! Ασε, διοτι, οταν πεσει ο κεραυνος στο δικτυο της ΔΕΗ, πιστεψε με, δεν κοιταει αν ειναι Tagan, Enermax, Thermaltake κ.λπ, το παιρνει και το σηκωνει οτι και αν ειναι!  :Crying: Η onboard VGA δεν εχει ανεμιστηρα, ουτε και η Radeon AGP που ειχα τοποθετησει σαν εναλλακτικη.Στο καθαρισμα, φιλε billtech, δεν εβγαλα την CPU ουτε την ψυκτρα/ανεμιστηρα διοτι καθαρισαν μια χαρα με αερα+πινελο. Ειναι πιστευω υπερβολη να το κανω αυτο σε απλο καθαρισμα και το εφαρμοζω μονο οταν υπαρχουν αποδεδειγμενα προβληματα θερμοκρασιας στην CPU  :Smile: Μου αρεσε αυτο με το Live CD UBUNTU, δεν το εκανα, θα το εφαρμοσω αλλη φορα σε αλλο pc (παντα εχω ενα ubuntu μαζι μου, το λατρευω!) διοτι τωρα φοβαμαι μην μου κανει τιποτα με τους φορολογικους μηχανισμους, δηλ. να στειλει τιποτα τυχαια bits στις COM ή να προσπαθει να τους δει σαν συσκευες και αρχιζουν μετα να εκτυπωνουν σφαλματα, και αντε μετα να τους ξαναφερω στα ισια τους (τηλεφωνα στην εταιρεια, κωδικοι, reset, τα ξερετε αυτα...)


Λοιπον, η σημερινη μερα κυλισε ενθαρρυντικα. Κατάρχην να σας πω, για οσους μου ειπαν για memory tests, οτι ειχα βαλει προ ημερων το Hiren's Boot Cd, αλλα απο την νυστα μου χτες που εγγραφα την δημοσιευση, ξεχασα να το αναφερω!  :Rolleyes: 

Ειχα κανει λοιπον τεστ με το *Memtest86+ 2.11* & το *GoldMemory 5.07* χωρις καποιο αποτελεσμα.
Ομως σημερα, αποφασισα να το ξεσκισω το μηχανημα (ειχα και τον καταλληλο χρονο) οποτε του εκανα με τα 2 αυτα προγραμματα 30λεπτα τεστ στο καθενα, χωρις να βγει κανενα προβλημα! Ολα μελι - γαλα!

Ομως, μετα αποφασιζω να του κανω τεστ με ενα αλλο προγραμμα απο το ιδιο cd, το *PC-Check 6.5*.
Εκει λοιπον ετρεξα ενα τεστ το οποιο ελεγχει με πολυ εντονο τροπο την RAM/CPU/HDD/DVDR, επιλεγοντας πιο απο τα 4 θα ελεγξει ταυτοχρονα.
Κανω λοιπον ενα τεστ με ολα επιλεγμενα, και καποια στιγμη παγωνει το μηχανημα! Ωπα λεω εδω ειμαστε...
Βαζω ενα - ενα τα τεστ, ολα καλα για CPU/HDD/DVDR και στο τεστ της RAM, κολλαει σε πολυ συντομο διαστημα, ουτε ενα λεπτο δεν ειχε περασει!

Βγαζω το ενα DIMM, τυχαια, και ξανατρεχω το τεστ, σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα παγωνει το Pc και μου πεταει σε τυχαια σημεια της οθονης χαρακτηρες ascii, πχ  ┘, δ, ♥, ♦, $,  κ.λπ

Βγαζω αυτο το DIMM και βαζω μονο το αλλο, ξανατρεχω το τεστ, μου κολλαει παλι σε λιγα δευτ. αλλα απλο παγωμα, χωρις κατι αλλο.

Οποτε, μαλλον καταληγουμε στο οτι ειναι η RAM... θα βαλω καμια καινουργια το απογευμα, αν προλαβω, για να δουμε τελικα αν θα καταφερει το δαιμονισμενο μηχανημα να δουλεψει ανθρωπινα...   :Rolleyes:

----------


## jim.ni

> Στο καθαρισμα, φιλε billtech, δεν εβγαλα την CPU ουτε την ψυκτρα/ανεμιστηρα διοτι καθαρισαν μια χαρα με αερα



δεν φυσάμε ποτέ με πίεση αέρα πάνω σε ανεμιστηράκια που δεν
έχουν αποσυνδεθεί  :Wink: 

είχε και το chipset ανεμιστηράκι ;

----------


## Nemmesis

φορματ και linux... πως δεν το ειπε αυτο κανενας ακομα????

λοιπον και εγω πιστευω οτι παλι αυτοι οι ατιμοι και μπαμπεσιδες πυκνωτες θα ειναι ή το τροφοδοτικο... εκτος απο τον οπτικο ελενχο κανε και το εξις.. κουνισε λιγο του πυκνωτες με το χερι σου να δεις αν κανενας ειναι χαλαρος   ( εσπασες καμια κολληση ή ποδαρακι του με το πινελο) και εισαι με καμια "ψυχρη κολληση" τωρα

----------


## djwzak

> δεν φυσάμε ποτέ με πίεση αέρα πάνω σε ανεμιστηράκια που δεν
> έχουν αποσυνδεθεί 
> 
> είχε και το chipset ανεμιστηράκι ;



Οχι το chipset δεν εχει ανεμιστηρι
Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο με την αποσυνδεση... δηλαδη εννοεις να βγαλω το βυσμα του ή να το αφαιρεσω εντελως απο την ψυκτρα?
Δημιουργει καποιο προβλημα να γυρναει ο ανεμιστηρας ενω δεν εχει ρευμα στην μητρικη? Λες το επαγωγικο ρευμα να δημιουργει προβληματα? Το εχεις συναντησει αυτο?

Λοιπον, μετα απο αλλαγη RAM, με μια πανομοιοτυπη (για την ιστορια οι δικες του ειναι Twinmos DDR SDRAM PC3200 256Mb x 2) Twinmos 512Mb, το μηχανημα ουτε καν ξεκολλουσε απο το POST! Φρικη!

Ειπα λοιπον να κανω ξανα εναν καλυτερο οπτικο ελεγχο στην μητρικη, και...  *Ποιος ειχε πει για πυκνωτες?? ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΤΕ!*
Δυο πυκνωτες κοντα στα RAM slots, ο ενας καπως φουσκωμενος απο πανω και με πολυ μικρα σημασια διαρροης περιμετρικα στο επανω μερος του και ο δευτερος ενας μεγαλυτερος, εχει σκασει αρκετα, αλλα απο κατω! Απο πανω ειναι μια χαρα!





> φορματ και linux... πως δεν το ειπε αυτο κανενας ακομα????



Μωρε μια χαρα παιζουν τα XP, αν και το ubuntu που χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι ετη μπροστα αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο... εγω να το βαλω, πανευκολο... τους φορολογικους μηχανισμους & το λογιστικο προγραμμα θα ερθεις εσυ να τα περασεις σε Linux????  :W00t: 





> λοιπον και εγω πιστευω οτι παλι αυτοι οι ατιμοι και μπαμπεσιδες πυκνωτες θα ειναι ή το τροφοδοτικο... εκτος απο τον οπτικο ελενχο κανε και το εξις.. κουνισε λιγο του πυκνωτες με το χερι σου να δεις αν κανενας ειναι χαλαρος ( εσπασες καμια κολληση ή ποδαρακι του με το πινελο) και εισαι με καμια "ψυχρη κολληση" τωρα



Πρεπει να εγινε ακριβως αυτο που ειπες, ετσι ακριβως...  :Crying: 

Ηταν μια ωρολογιακη βομβα που περιμενε το trigger της για να σκασει... και το trigger ημουν εγω και... το πινελο μου!  :Cursing: 
Την πατησα σαν αρχαριος, ας προσεχα να κανω οπτικο ελεγχο αλλη φορα πριν αρχισω τα σκαλισματα και να ειδοποιω τον πελατη, διοτι τωρα θα τα ακουσω και με το δικιο του...

----------


## Nemmesis

φυσικα και το "φορματ και linux" που ειπα ηταν μονο για αστειο... και αυτο γιατι πριν καιρο εδω μεσα μωλις ακουγοταν για καποιο softwareρικο προβλημα αμεσως ακουγωταν απο 1000 μεριες "ΦΟΡΜΑΤ!!! ΦΟΡΜΑΤ!!!"   :Lol:  :Tongue2: 

οσο για το προβλημα... ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ!!!!!!!  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jim.ni

> Οχι το chipset δεν εχει ανεμιστηρι
> Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο με την αποσυνδεση... δηλαδη εννοεις να βγαλω το βυσμα του ή να το αφαιρεσω εντελως απο την ψυκτρα?
> Δημιουργει καποιο προβλημα να γυρναει ο ανεμιστηρας ενω δεν εχει ρευμα στην μητρικη? Λες το επαγωγικο ρευμα να δημιουργει προβληματα? Το εχεις συναντησει αυτο?



ναι, πρέπει να βγάλεις την φύσα ή να το μπλοκάρεις με κάτι (δάχτυλο ?)
πριν το φυσήξεις με πίεση.  έχω κάψει κάρτα γραφικών με αυτόν τον
τρόπο.





> Δυο πυκνωτες κοντα στα RAM slots, ο ενας καπως φουσκωμενος απο πανω και με πολυ μικρα σημασια διαρροης περιμετρικα στο επανω μερος του και ο δευτερος ενας μεγαλυτερος, εχει σκασει αρκετα, αλλα απο κατω! Απο πανω ειναι μια χαρα!



περαστικά

----------


## djwzak

> φυσικα και το "φορματ και linux" που ειπα ηταν μονο για αστειο... και αυτο γιατι πριν καιρο εδω μεσα μωλις ακουγοταν για καποιο softwareρικο προβλημα αμεσως ακουγωταν απο 1000 μεριες "ΦΟΡΜΑΤ!!! ΦΟΡΜΑΤ!!!"



Ναι καταλαβα  :Biggrin: 
Και εγω το ακουω συχνα αυτο, η ευκολη λυση η οποια δεν λυνει τιποτα τις περισσοτερες φορες και μονο καινουργια προβληματα δημιουργει.






> οσο για το προβλημα... ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ!!!!!!!



Θα σου στειλω τσικουδια να πιεις στην υγεια μου, και μαζι θα τον πινω και εγω διοτι σημερα εχει λυση/αρμωση του pc διοτι η mobo απο σημερα νωρις το πρωι κολλαει στο POST! Αυτο ηταν...  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 






> ναι, πρέπει να βγάλεις την φύσα ή να το μπλοκάρεις με κάτι (δάχτυλο ?)
> πριν το φυσήξεις με πίεση.  έχω κάψει κάρτα γραφικών με αυτόν τον
> τρόπο.



Καταλαβα, εγω δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ποτε τετοιο προβλημα, αλλα ευχαριστω για την εξτρα συμβουλη, θα το εφαρμοζω απο εδω και περα.

Αλλα μιας και το πιασαμε το θεμα... πως το καταλαβες οτι εφταιγε το φυσημα με ανεμιστηρα στην καρτα γραφικων που εκαψες? (ειμαι λιγο χαζος ωρες ωρες το ξερω  :Confused1: )

----------


## jim.ni

Δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες, έχουν περάσει χρονιά. Θυμάμαι όμως ότι μου
άρεσε να φυσάω ανεμιστήρακια με ένα πολύ δυνατό πιεστικό μηχάνημα
και ακουγόντουσαν σαν σειρήνες  :Rolleyes:  Ε μετά πείρα το μάθημα μου  :Lol: 
και καλού κακού προσέχω.

----------


## djwzak

Καταλαβα, και εγω αποφευγω τα πιεστικα αερα διοτι ειναι υπερβολικα δυνατα για την δουλεια και καμια φορα ξεκολλανε και smd εξαρτηματα για πλακα (ευτυχως προσωπικα δεν το εχω παθει αυτο ποτε, συναδελφοι μου ναι).

Χρησιμοποιω μονο την ηλεκτρικη φυσουνα την οποια κρινω υπεραρκετη για να φυγουν οι πολλες πολλες σκονες, αλλωστε ο σκοπος δεν ειναι να κανω τους ανεμιστηρες γυαλιστερους σαν αυτοκινητα αλλα να τους ξεφορτωσω απο τις πολλες πολλες σκονες για να εχουν καλυτερη ροη αερα καλυτερα, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Smile: 
Αλλωστε, οταν παω σε πελατη, και να ηθελα, δεν μπορουσα να κραταω συμπιεστη αερα... ειναι μη-πρακτικο  :Rolleyes: 

Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι ακομη και με πιεστικο, οι κολλημενες σκονες απο τις φτερωτες φευγουν εντελως μονο οταν ακουμπησει και πινελο πανω τους...

----------


## draco1

Κανε και ένα σφίξιμο στις βίδες τις μητρικής , μου έτυχε να κάνει επανεκκινήσεις και η αίτια ήταν αυτό , δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά....

----------


## makocer

αααχχχχχχχ......τι μας θυμισες τωρα!!   :Biggrin:

----------

